# Anyone Race HO Slots In New Jersey?



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Anybody? What do you race? Personal tracks? Club Tracks. Looking to get into racing and having some fun.


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

NJ Nostalgia Hobby in Scotch Plains races on Fri nights
link:

http://nostalgiahobby.mr-bigstuff.com/


ECHORR club also races in NJ area
link:

http://echorr.com/


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

joeslotcar said:


> NJ Nostalgia Hobby in Scotch Plains races on Fri nights
> link:
> 
> http://nostalgiahobby.mr-bigstuff.com/
> ...


Thanks for the info. Nostalgia runs large scale cars. Was there before. The other link says NJ but didnt see any tracks in NJ? Guess im on my own. thanks anyway.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Jerzferno said:


> Thanks for the info. Nostalgia runs large scale cars. Was there before. The other link says NJ but didnt see any tracks in NJ? Guess im on my own. thanks anyway.


Check with Joe at Nostalgia Hobby as to when he is going to switch the Friday night racing over to HO. I believe he said it was in February.

Joe


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Check with Joe at Nostalgia Hobby as to when he is going to switch the Friday night racing over to HO. I believe he said it was in February.
> 
> Joe


Will do. Didnt know that.


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Do you feel like Driving North to 07832?


I went to Nastalgia Hobbys last night 1-8-10 and bought two 1/32 cars and 26 pair of slip on silicones for HO cars


Dave


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

CTSV OWNER said:


> Do you feel like Driving North to 07832?
> 
> 
> Dave


Let me google that and Ill let you know?


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

Jerzferno said:


> Thanks for the info. Nostalgia runs large scale cars. Was there before. The other link says NJ but didnt see any tracks in NJ? Guess im on my own. thanks anyway.


Go to the ECHORR site and contact them about the next race in NJ. My understanding is they move it around to different locations. Maybe one will be nearby.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

CTSV OWNER said:


> Do you feel like Driving North to 07832?
> 
> 
> I went to Nastalgia Hobbys last night 1-8-10 and bought two 1/32 cars and 26 pair of slip on silicones for HO cars
> ...


You're roughly 45 minutes/32 miles from me. Not bad at all. what do you race? Any pics of your track? I only have SG+ cars and stock controllers.


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Do a search under my name. I posted some videos. I have quite a selection of chassis types but enjoy the T Jet's the most. 

At the moment I only have stock factory controllers on all but my Max Track oval.

I have plenty of G+, Turbo, Turbo SRT, old school T Jet's, old school Tuff Ones, Non Mag AFX, Magnatraction AFX, Early Super G +, Tyco 44o's, even a few Marchon's cars. I only have one Atlas car though. But I would say I have and run the most are the JL cars of various types including the Tractor trailers and School busses. Yea I've got a few cars. I don't own any perfect cars just some great looking cars that I run occasionally and a crap load of cars I run all the time. 

My tracks are a plenty.

A Max Track Dragstrip.

A Max Track 6 lane oval

A 6 Lane Tomy Road course that takes up three 4X8 sheets

A 1/32 scale track that takes up two 4X8's

Hey I've got on one 4X8 table three seperate ovals that all intersect each other Thats like a demolition derby.

I am currently building a table that is dedicated to my dragstrip along the wall so I can free up some table space.

Yea it's a slot car basement.


Dave


----------



## bmt216a (Mar 28, 2008)

What part of NJ are you in? Ther is a great HO store with two road and one drag track. I think one of the tracks is a restored aurora tub track.
DCM Slot Car Raceway
2614 White Horse Hamilton #4
Trenton, NJ 08690-2720
(609) 586-9120
I have not been there in a while ( sorry to say ) so call first


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Unfortunately, David closed DCM Raceway. He had a drag strip,
Tub track & Wizz road course.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

CTSV OWNER said:


> Do a search under my name. I posted some videos. I have quite a selection of chassis types but enjoy the T Jet's the most.
> 
> At the moment I only have stock factory controllers on all but my Max Track oval.
> 
> ...


Not sure what you mean or how to do a search?

Steve


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Click here


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=277473


Dave


----------



## riggenracer (Jul 3, 2008)

It seems like Passtime Hobbies up there has a Max Trax.


----------



## hauntfreaks.com (Mar 11, 2005)

201 Pine Street - Mt. Holly, NJ 08060 - Phone: 609-702-0146

they have a huge 4 lane HO road course... and they will have an HO drag strip soon...

they also have 2 1/24 scale roundy round tracks 
and a 1/24 1/4mile drag strip (55')


----------

